# Pictures of Dixie



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Dixie
Registered name: Smashin Invitation.
9 years old.
Double registered paint and pinto mare.
16hh.
Superior English at Nine Pines.
Champion Hunter Under Saddle.
Various other awards, wins and points under her belt.

Soon she will become my first horse. 
I will be adding photos often, so feel free to check her out  









Dixie likes McDonalds oatmeal ;D 









Let me out of this blasted stall.









Beautiful picture that Marie sent me


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

She's very pretty. I love the last picture of her


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Clevelandbays64 said:


> She's very pretty. I love the last picture of her


Thank you very much! And I love that picture as well. When her current owner sent it to me, I couldn't help but to melt


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice pictures of Dixie 
good luck with her


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Country Woman said:


> Nice pictures of Dixie
> good luck with her


Thank you kindly!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!! I love paints of course! ;-)


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I also ride a mare called Dixie! 0.0 a pally leopard appy.

Your Dixie is just gorgeous, and what a cute face, I love her mischievous eye. And that last photo is just beautiful.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

What a beauty! I love her coloring.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's beautiful!! I love paints of course! ;-)


Thank you


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Chokolate said:


> I also ride a mare called Dixie! 0.0 a pally leopard appy.
> 
> Your Dixie is just gorgeous, and what a cute face, I love her mischievous eye. And that last photo is just beautiful.


It seems that there are a few horses named Dixie on the site. I went through one thread of a member getting her first horse and her name is Dixie too. Hehe.

Thank you! I love that look in her eyes. I get to meet her this Sunday, so I will be sure to add many more photos of that face ;D


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

SammysMom said:


> What a beauty! I love her coloring.


Thank you! I will try to get some shots of her this Sunday without her sheet on so you can see her full markings. On her left side, it looks like a heart from her flank to her stifle. It's upside down, but as soon as I saw it, I thought it was a heart


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Very pretty girl, congratulations


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Thank you kindly!!

She comes home tomorrow afternoon, so there will be tons of photos added to this thread *wiggles around all kinds of excited*


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

*Photos of Dixie who finally came home yesterday!!*
The day went awesome. Got all of her paperwork. Transferring everything through mail on Monday. She trailed like a dream!! Got right up on there with me, stood still and unloaded even better. Though she was a little too excited and attempted to turn around in the trailer. No no missy. Walked her around the yard for at least an hour, letting her eat grass and practicing a tiny bit of ground work. Set up her stall with a little craftsmanship; thanks to Nick (my good friend that rides with me from time to time.) Picked her hooves and applied thrush treatment to her front hooves. She was a little touchy with her front hooves, but I think its because of the thrush and just being shoed. She allowed me to brush her in her stall without a hitch. Surprisingly everything went wonderful. There were also some neighbor kids roaming around and she wasn't bothered by them on her busy day. The only thing she got upset with was the dogs, per say. She was making this entertaining snorting/blowing noise whenever the one dog came near her. But she didn't bolt or kick out or anything of that nature. So overall Dixie's first day at her new forever home was amazing. I still feel like I am in some kind of dreamworld, waiting to wake up without a horse in my life lol. It hit me when she was standing in her stall, but it doesn't feel like reality. I guess maybe when we get to experience our first ride together, maybe it will ;D 









Dixie, the moment she got off of the trailer.
Already eating the delicious new grass of her yard hehe.









Dixie exploring the grasses around the firepit.
"A little burnt, I do say."  









I'm in love already <3









"Can I helps you?"

*Some photos of when I met her last week <3*
I just wanted to share them since I didn't share them during my last few posts. Didn't have access to facebook to steal them hehe.








































































I love you Dixie Doo <3


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

More photos and videos coming soon!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the pics! She's gorgeous!!

Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

*FROM TODAY*









Dixie in her stall. 









On the cross ties waiting to have her feet and legs done.









Too close lol.









Mildly unhappy pony was mildly unhappy to stand still this morning  









Left to right: Ssally, Diablo, Fynn and Dixie Doo! 


















Fynn and Dixie. I think Fynn has a crush ;D 









Dawwwwe pony love in the making! 



























Something must have been delicious there.









Never sits still when she grazing  









Enter phase one of becoming a mud pony lol.​


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

An edit I made of my love <3​


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

*PHOTOS FROM MONDAY*

A very annoyed Dixie after being put back into her stall on Monday.









I love joo, Dixie Doo <3









Hopefully they will all be friends soon! 


















Pony times <3









Grazing time out of the stall <3









I think... um... that I must have gotten a magical unicorn... XD​


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

WesternRider88 said:


> I love the pics! She's gorgeous!!
> 
> Can't wait for more pictures.


Here they are


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, the last picture is funny how she's super bright. I love her markings!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

WesternRider88 said:


> Haha, the last picture is funny how she's super bright. I love her markings!


I know right? Idk if it was just the suns lighting or my moms camera on her phone. But she was literally glowing in most of them. And thanks, I love her markings too. I love the black dots she has on each part of her maw. So adorable <3


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's gorgeous. I love her markings . And there's something about her face that is striking.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She is very pretty. Love all the pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Thank you kindly rideverystride and MsLady!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Dixie in the western show saddle!! <3 <3 <3 









Dixie; left and Sally; rolling on the right lol.









Dixie all the way in the back; the one in purple. 
Fynn; the black horse.
Tara; the GSD lol.
Diablo & Sally to the right.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I came here in search from your other thread. She sounded really cute and she s super cute. I just love her!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

thetempest89 said:


> I came here in search from your other thread. She sounded really cute and she s super cute. I just love her!


Well thank you very kindly for taking the time to come check her out  And thanks for the compliments. She is an awesome horse. <3

We had our first ride together last Sunday, if you want to call it a ride. It was only about ten minutes, because she is still recovering from a ligament injury and I have just been diagnosed with MFAI (mixed femoral acetabular impingement). So we had to keep it short and simple. But she was so wonderful. She stood so still while mounting, she turned as soon as I touched the reins, she backed up like a dream, stopped on a dime, etc. She did try to trot on my sister when they had their ride, but quickly calmed herself when my sister asked her to walk again.

I am so excited for when we both heal completely and we can have a very long ride <3


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the purple paddock attire


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Chokolate said:


> Love the purple paddock attire


Tehehe thanks  Purple is my favorite color, so naturally those are going to be the colors I will use most for Dixie. Even her buckets and grooming supplies are purple.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Sorry, it has been a while since I posted pictures of my darling Dixie Doo. But here are so that I took over the course of the past few months. At first I took pictures all of the time, but recently I haven't taken too many. I get sucked into caring for Dixie and riding and by the end of the day its dark out and I realize I forgot to take any worth sharing. 

I just wanted to say that over the course of the past few months, she has been an amazing horse and friend to me. After her ligament was healed and we had our first ride together, I could not have been happier. Sadly, as she was healing I found out about my hip issues. We rode a lot 3 months prior to my surgery, but I didn't really do too much in the way of "hard riding" like posting and cantering. I say hard, because that would have been some serious strain on my hip. I had my surgery in Feb, took two months to heal and now I am blazing in the saddle!! I recently started cantering with her over the past few months and let me say this, SHE IS FABULOUS!! I still need to build up my leg strength for keeping her going at a canter but she is great. I even started posting and cantering in the English saddle, got a purple English saddle pad and cantered bareback!! I love this mare to the end of the world, despite the fact that she isn't the most affectionate girl. She is very well mannered and puts up with a lot of things that I put her through <3 









My sister Caitlin and I just messing around bareback with Dixie.









Messing around with some jumps in the yard.









Dat face  









Standing in the saddle for the first time. 
Dixie puts up with so much of my stuff lol.









I thought that this picture was pretty good. 









A little bareback riding! 









Such a good girl <3 









PLANKING! 









Lunging Dixie over the winter. 









Winter bareback riding! 









I think this was the first time she was put in English tack.
Also, she did not like the hot sauce we put on her stall door where she chewed the wood lol. 









DAT NECK <3 









Dixie in the Western Show saddle for the first time last year.​


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Despite the fact that tomorrow is Father's Day, I am going to the barn. My dad lives in Virginia, so I won't be able to spend time with him, other than a phone call in the morning. We are planning on taking all four horses out on the trails since the weather is supposed to be a beautiful 74 degrees. I figured we would stop at Subway, get some subs, pack them in a little lunchbox with a cooler and bring them in the saddlebag. I thought it would be nice to have a little picnic of sorts. Bring some halters, leadlines and tie the horses off while we sit down for a little bit of lunch. :3 I want to take some pictures tomorrow, since I have been lacking in that department. Usually I just get there, get ready, ride and forgot all about the world of technology, which is nice. But I would like to take some good shots for once


----------

